# Droid charge boot animation



## icebear

is there a way i can use the droid charge boot animation? i remember when i had my epic 4g and xperia play it was really easy to just set a boot animation and i used the droid charge animation on my epic 4g but... that was a long time ago and i forgot how to do it lol

http://www.nubecoder.com/files/android/SPH-D700/bootani-qmg/ could i just use these qmg files to just drag and drop them into my system folder?


----------



## buffaloquinn

icebear said:


> is there a way i can use the droid charge boot animation? i remember when i had my epic 4g and xperia play it was really easy to just set a boot animation and i used the droid charge animation on my epic 4g but... that was a long time ago and i forgot how to do it lol
> 
> http://www.nubecoder...00/bootani-qmg/ could i just use these qmg files to just drag and drop them into my system folder?


The answer is yes.
In Root Explorer (or other file manager)
Navigate to /system/media/
(change to R/W)
In /system/media/
Rename bootsamsung.qmg -> bootsamsung.bak
Rename bootsamsungloop.qmg -> bootsamsungloop.bak
Copy bootani.qmg and bootsamsungloop.qmg (from wherever you have them) to the /system/media/ directory
Rename bootani.qmg -> bootsamsung.qmg
Fix permissions on the two files to match the two you replaced (not sure if this is required, but it is a good practice)
Change back to R/O
Reboot to the Droid animation. I've got it working on my phone now.
I haven't done anything with the droid sound because I haven't found where the opening sound is located. I assume you should be able to do that change as well.


----------



## buffaloquinn

buffaloquinn said:


> I haven't done anything with the droid sound because I haven't found where the opening sound is located. I assume you should be able to do that change as well.


Found it. It's in /system/etc/
Just replace the PowerOn.wav file with the droid version. Works great.


----------



## Dalladubb

We should start a boot animation collection thread. I'd love to have dmesg work on our phone.


----------



## buffaloquinn

Tried the Georgio Armani Galazy S animation and it works fine too.


----------



## _dennis_

Dalladubb said:


> We should start a boot animation collection thread. I'd love to have dmesg work on our phone.


The apps 'Live dmesg' and ' Live logcat' work.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalladubb

Holy crap, they do? I thought they were CM only.


----------



## _dennis_

Dalladubb said:


> Holy crap, they do? I thought they were CM only.


Sure do. I use them personally 
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebear

nice! thanks man now i feel a little bit more complete lol now i just need EXT4 and my heart will be at rest


----------



## undzis

i cant find the power on.wav file in the system/etc directory and i cant seem to just copy the file there. Phone is set to r/w. any sugestion or help


----------



## ddgarcia05

Can someone try the app "boot animation installer" by davidjr off the market and tell me if it works for them. It didn't for me. I sent the dev a link this thread and a logcat. Noticed the app was updated today to work on samsung devices like ours but it's isn't working for me.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebear

undzis said:


> i cant find the power on.wav file in the system/etc directory and i cant seem to just copy the file there. Phone is set to r/w. any sugestion or help


its in there! has to be show a little pic of a speaker


----------



## Dalladubb

ddgarcia05 said:


> Can someone try the app "boot animation installer" by davidjr off the market and tell me if it works for them. It didn't for me. I sent the dev a link this thread and a logcat. Noticed the app was updated today to work on samsung devices like ours but it's isn't working for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


I was looking into this a couple days ago and essentially, Samsung phones seem to have a different way of handling boot animations per phone. It would be tough to support them all as he would first have to investigate how each device does it, then detect said device in the app, the either filter boot ani's you can't have or be able to strip/rebuild based on your device. That's why most boot changers in the market suggest the use of CM and/or AOSP if at all possible. I would def send him a message with a link to this thread on how we did it.


----------

